# White Bread is F.P.F (fat people food)



## squish (Dec 28, 2005)

I know everyone on this site already knows that eating white bread is a waste of time and energy and will do NOTHING to move you toward your goals of bodybuilding excellence.  But if you need further proof for your chubby friends show them this article:

http://channels.netscape.com/homere...-tos-feat-b-01&name=fte/whitebread/whitebread


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Nitrateman (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep!  White is not the way to go...no white bread, no white flower, no white sugar, no white rice, no white pasta.  Milk is good though...LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## tee (Dec 30, 2005)

White is right  

I gotta have it with my PBJs and grilled cheese


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 31, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> White is right
> 
> I gotta have it with my PBJs and grilled cheese



i agree!!!!!


----------



## squish (Dec 31, 2005)

How can you guys eat that shit?  There's nothing to it.  It can't even hold up to spreading peanut butter on it.  If I'm going to cheat on my diet I'm going to do it with somthing worth while like homemade chocolate chip cookies.  White bread is the food of the devil.


----------



## Nitrateman (Dec 31, 2005)

Squish, I thought the devil's food was a cake.  LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 31, 2005)

.


----------



## squish (Dec 31, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> ill keep that in mind when cutting, but im bulking right now.
> 
> btw, angels food cake is better for you than devils food cake because its from angels, true story man, I wouldn't lie to you


 Problem is I like my angel's food cake a la mode.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 1, 2006)

.


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 1, 2006)

Nitro

You were a dunking tea biscuit in a former life.

Nitrateman


----------



## IMDiesel (Jun 22, 2009)

Nitrateman said:


> Squish, I thought the devil's food was a cake.  LOL
> 
> Nitrateman



That was awesome.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 29, 2009)

squish said:


> I know everyone on this site already knows that eating white bread is a waste of time and energy and will do NOTHING to move you toward your goals of bodybuilding excellence.  But if you need further proof for your chubby friends show them this article:
> 
> http://channels.netscape.com/homere...-tos-feat-b-01&name=fte/whitebread/whitebread



Bread is one thing I could leave out of my diet easily. When I do eat it I prefer whole grain or wheat breads


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 30, 2009)

ALIN said:


> Bread is one thing I could leave out of my diet easily. When I do eat it I prefer whole grain or wheat breads



Totally agree there.

TGR


----------

